# '06 Outback 29Bhs For Sale W/ '96 F250 Diesel



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

We are looking to sell out complete rig, travel trailer and tow vehicle. The TT is exceptionally clean, like new has not see a lot of use, has 4 new tires (2013) with less than 100 miles on them. More photo's are available

Complete Camping Rig -Truck & Trailer
Go Camping NOW!
$16,500 OBO for both
847-612-2093 or [email protected]

1996 Ford F250 Diesel 4WD

•	145,000 Miles
•	4 Door
•	SuperCab XLT
•	Matching Bed Cap
•	4 Wheel Drive
•	Running Boards
•	Air Conditioning
•	Power Locks
•	Power Windows
•	Dual Fuel Tanks
•	Integrated Brake Controller
•	2 New Batteries (2014)

2006 Keystone Outback 29BHS

•	Sleeps 9
•	Queen Size Sleep Number Bed
•	Bunk with Lower Double
•	Sofa converts to a bed
•	Wood Grain Floor
•	Fridge/Freezer (Electric/Propane)
•	Propane Gas Stove/Oven
•	Microwave
•	Full Bath with Shower
•	Heat & Air Conditioning
•	Max Air Vents
•	Power Vent in Bathroom
•	Power Hitch Jack
•	Scissor Stabilizer Jacks
•	Equalizer Hitch
•	Integrated Brake Controller
•	Awning
•	Outdoor Kitchen with Cooktop & Sink
•	Enclosed Underbelly for added Insulation
•	4 New Tires (2013) with fewer than 100 miles
•	2 30# Propane Tanks
•	Propane Tank Cover


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Did you sell your rig? I am looking and need something pretty soon for a math teaching job I took in West Texas. I don't own a tow vehicle any more so a complete rig sounds good. Is the truck a long (8 ft) bed?


----------

